# Anyone have an Ascend H10?



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I sold my kayak about 10 years ago (an Old Town sit-in), mainly because it was uncomfortable. I have since gotten a boat but I am really starting to miss having a kayak again. I use my boat on the Ohio River and lakes that don't have a 10 HP limit. I am wanting a kayak again for pond fishing, 10HP lakes, and creek fishing. Anyone have any opinions on the Ascend H10? It seems like it has pretty good reviews and seems like the only negative comments about it is that the hull might be a little thin. I am not trying to break the bank on a kayak because it will be only used for certain situations. I like the idea of having a hybrid kayak. Looking for any Pros or Cons that I should consider. TIA


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I have a h10, I love it! The haul is on the thin side but I’ve used and abused it for two seasons and it still looks and works great. It’s a very stable boat I find it very comfortable, I’m a bigger guy and having the large cockpit makes getting in/out a breeze and I can adjust and get things easily. Only negative I can think of is its weight, I have j hooks on both cars and heaving the h10 up on a j hook is not a lot a fun doing it by yourself. But it’s manageable.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My buddy has a 12 and loves it. I'll prolly pick up the 10 eventually


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

stonen12 said:


> I have a h10, I love it! The haul is on the thin side but I’ve used and abused it for two seasons and it still looks and works great. It’s a very stable boat I find it very comfortable, I’m a bigger guy and having the large cockpit makes getting in/out a breeze and I can adjust and get things easily. Only negative I can think of is its weight, I have j hooks on both cars and heaving the h10 up on a j hook is not a lot a fun doing it by yourself. But it’s manageable.


I used to have J hooks on my old explorer, I feel your pain. Thanks for the reply, i appreciate it.


----------



## Jhart (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a h 10 for sale if anyone interested 550.00 like new condition


----------



## Rodney Spencer (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a H10 and I am a tall guy and love it. The rig has a lot of room and the storage bags are nice


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I sold my kayak about 10 years ago (an Old Town sit-in), mainly because it was uncomfortable. I have since gotten a boat but I am really starting to miss having a kayak again. I use my boat on the Ohio River and lakes that don't have a 10 HP limit. I am wanting a kayak again for pond fishing, 10HP lakes, and creek fishing. Anyone have any opinions on the Ascend H10? It seems like it has pretty good reviews and seems like the only negative comments about it is that the hull might be a little thin. I am not trying to break the bank on a kayak because it will be only used for certain situations. I like the idea of having a hybrid kayak. Looking for any Pros or Cons that I should consider. TIA


Hey I’m interested in the same yak, did you end up getting it? How do you like it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

stonen12 said:


> I have a h10, I love it! The haul is on the thin side but I’ve used and abused it for two seasons and it still looks and works great. It’s a very stable boat I find it very comfortable, I’m a bigger guy and having the large cockpit makes getting in/out a breeze and I can adjust and get things easily. Only negative I can think of is its weight, I have j hooks on both cars and heaving the h10 up on a j hook is not a lot a fun doing it by yourself. But it’s manageable.


Are you saying it’s too heavy to load up single handed? At 55 lbs it is substantially lighter than most fishing kayaks I’m seeing. Do you have any suggestions for a lighter kayak?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

kingofamberley said:


> Are you saying it’s too heavy to load up single handed? At 55 lbs it is substantially lighter than most fishing kayaks I’m seeing. Do you have any suggestions for a lighter kayak?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It’s light for a fishing yak certainly, but most people with sit on fishing yaks have trailers or a different mounting system, I’m loading mine by hand onto roof racked jay hooks on top of a suv, also I must note I’m only 5’8” so lifting it up and over my head onto jay hooks is difficult to do by myself, if I was taller it would be easier, loading onto my wife’s dart by myself is very easy, I can load and strap it and her pelican Down in 5 mins flat on the dart. I don’t have any any lighter fishing yaks in mind, haven’t look in a long while. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

stonen12 said:


> It’s light for a fishing yak certainly, but most people with sit on fishing yaks have trailers or a different mounting system, I’m loading mine by hand onto roof racked jay hooks on top of a suv, also I must note I’m only 5’8” so lifting it up and over my head onto jay hooks is difficult to do by myself, if I was taller it would be easier, loading onto my wife’s dart by myself is very easy, I can load and strap it and her pelican Down in 5 mins flat on the dart. I don’t have any any lighter fishing yaks in mind, haven’t look in a long while. Hope this is helpful.


Have you tried the little step-platform from Harbor Freight? They are like $20


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Snakecharmer said:


> Have you tried the little step-platform from Harbor Freight? They are like $20


 I have one, it is helpful!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

stonen12 said:


> It’s light for a fishing yak certainly, but most people with sit on fishing yaks have trailers or a different mounting system, I’m loading mine by hand onto roof racked jay hooks on top of a suv, also I must note I’m only 5’8” so lifting it up and over my head onto jay hooks is difficult to do by myself, if I was taller it would be easier, loading onto my wife’s dart by myself is very easy, I can load and strap it and her pelican Down in 5 mins flat on the dart. I don’t have any any lighter fishing yaks in mind, haven’t look in a long while. Hope this is helpful.


I’d be putting it on top of my SUV and I’m even shorter than you so this was very helpful lol. I’ll look in to that step from Harbor Freight too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> I’d be putting it on top of my SUV and I’m even shorter than you so this was very helpful lol. I’ll look in to that step from Harbor Freight too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They go on sale for $20 or use a coupon..

https://www.harborfreight.com/step-stool-working-platform-66911.html


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I might have to get that one I have the plastic 12” one that extra 6” would be helpful!


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Also anyone getting the H10 I just installed a lever lock anchor trolly on mine this season, complete game changer, highly recommend for the H10


----------



## DrBuckeye (Apr 3, 2021)

Jhart said:


> I have a h 10 for sale if anyone interested 550.00 like new condition


I know its super late but if its still available ill take the H10 you had/have for sale


----------



## Jhart (Feb 10, 2016)

DrBuckeye said:


> I know its super late but if its still available ill take the H10 you had/have for sale


Sorry I sold it already


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I think most Ascend kayaks run the same thickness and due to the hull design(like a semi running into a brick wall), big rocks/ boulders will definitely leave a ding. If you are running big rivers, the solution is a keel guard. I use .08" Kydex which is typically found in airplane interiors. Because it is a thermoforming plastic, It is also used for making gun holsters, knife sheaths, etc, and is easy to find on Amazon. Folks will put it in a toaster oven, but because the forming temp is lower than the melting temp of the HDPE hull, it can be formed with a heat gun right on your yak. You'll just want to keep the heat aimed at the Kydex and the gun about 10" - 12" inches away.
The Kydex is attached with "Extreme Outdoor Mounting Tape", double-sided, sticks like VHB tape, and is sold at Target and most hardware stores. Once the Kydex is attached, outline it will Gorilla tape(the good stuff), zap it with the heat gun as it will not only shrink but creates a much stronger bond - hard to get off.

You may have to redo the Gorilla tape once a season, but the Kydex is incredibly tough and you should only need to do it once.

btw - I use my wife's yoga mat(because she does not), lay it lengthwise on the edge of my vehicle, and when I am lifting my yak up, once it is on the mat - I slide it the rest of the way. I have the 10T, so it is slightly heavier - especially with a Bixby drive, fishfinder, etc.


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

I like the H10 … I highly recommend if you’re looking for a yak… but also want a canoe… but also don’t want a canoe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

stonen12 said:


> I have a h10, I love it! The haul is on the thin side but I’ve used and abused it for two seasons and it still looks and works great. It’s a very stable boat I find it very comfortable, I’m a bigger guy and having the large cockpit makes getting in/out a breeze and I can adjust and get things easily. Only negative I can think of is its weight, I have j hooks on both cars and heaving the h10 up on a j hook is not a lot a fun doing it by yourself. But it’s manageable.


I suggest using the canoe lifting technique… you get it up on your knees… and then hoist it above yourself…. Then when you get to the edge of car, you can slide your hands to the inside lip of the boat… and bring it over your head and just sort of dump it right onto your roof racks…. I have severe back pain and this method works like a charm . 

My description in words doesn’t really do it justice but there are tons of YouTube videos on the subject


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

stonen12 said:


> I might have to get that one I have the plastic 12” one that extra 6” would be helpful!


It’s not 18” high, that's the width. Actually, it’s only abt 13.5H! But still might work.


----------

